# حقوق الأنسان



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله القوى


اقترح فتح منتدى لحقوق الأنسان 


نظرا للأعتدائات الكثيرة على حقوق الأنسان و الأضطهادات الكثيرة التى تتعرض لها المسيحية


سلام​


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

وضح اكثر شنو الشئ الي راح يقدمه منتدى حقوق الانسان ؟ 

ما راح يقدم ولا يؤخر شئ هذا المنتدى من ناحية الاعتداءات 

هو مب منظمة ولا شئ مجرد تعبير عن رأي فقط ولا غير


----------



## Coptic Man (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*فعلا انا اري انه لا اهمية له يا اخي الحبيب مسيا*


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

المنتدى يعبر عن ما هى حقوقى و ما هى واجباتى؟


و العنف الذى يتعرض له الأنسان المسيحى


هو مب منظمة ولا شئ مجرد تعبير عن رأي فقط ولا غير


مجرد تعبير عن رأى و اخبار


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

الاخبار هناك منتدى حق الاخبار  

وتعبير عن الرأي تقدر تعبر عن رأيك في القسم العام مثلا


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

اوكى 


مافيش مشكلة و انا اقتنعت 

شكا لردكم على اقتراحى


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

اخي الحبيب منتدى الاخبار يتضمن كل الاشياء التي يتعرض لها المسيحيون فياريت تقبل بهذا الحل و تكون مواضيعك التي تخص هذا الموضوع تحت ذلك المنتدى


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

اوكي 

بس عسى ما تزعل ليش اننا عارضنا رأيك و اقتراحك


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

انا كتبت المواضيع فى منتدى الأخبار زى  مألوتولى


----------

